# Hello ASC coders. I have a question for you



## 007CPC (Apr 5, 2008)

I have recently interviewed at an ASC back in January2008 that is recognized as the facility with the highest advanced technology in my state. I was forced to postpone the employment process do to career goals I have been striving to reach, and am planning on continuing the hiring process June 4th- after this college semester is over. 
	In order to be prepared for the preliminary steps, I know they’re going to render a coding entrance exam. Back in 2006 I interviewed with a different branch in there healthcare organization, and ended up rectifying their CPT coding employee entrance exam for their clinical mythology, but because I was 20 years old and had 11 months experience coding multi-specialty, they decided to choose a CPC who had 10years experience. Hoping their ASC test is as erroneous or the same as their clinical test, I was wondering if Clinical Coding vs. ASC coding is extraordinarily in contrast with relation to CPT and ICD classification systems?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated so I don’t have to spend my last 100$ on ASC coding study material.

Thank you for reading my thread.


----------



## mbort (Apr 7, 2008)

Just remember that an ASC is a facility, therefore don't forget the implants and x-ray/fluoro (with the TC modifier).  I have been in the ASC world for several years now and that is what I see missed the most often.


----------



## 007CPC (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much.


----------

